

Show HN: Expense tracker for traveller - bepitulaz
http://travees.co

======
ColinWright
* What do you actually do?

* Where is the data stored?

* How can I export the data?

* Do I have to enter data online?

* Can I import data?

* Why don't you have a "FAQ" or "About" page?

 _Added in edit ..._

The link to the blog is non-obvious and hard to find. You might want to make
it easier to find information. I, for one, won't just hand over my email and
sign up for something based purely on the information currently on your front
page.

Which admittedly looks gorgeous, but devoid of help in figuring out what your
service does, and how I would interact with it.

What do you do that's better than what I currently do? How can I create a
spreadsheet acceptable to my employers? It's really not clear from your web
site what you actually accomplish for me. "Record my expenses" isn't enough to
get my interests, and probably the interests of anyone who already needs this
service, and already has their own way of doing things.

Reduce friction for me - be a pain killer, show me how, and I will be
interested.

~~~
bepitulaz
Hi,

* What do you actually do? It's a web app to record your expense and budgeting your trip.

* Where is the data stored? This beta version is hosted in DigitalOcean vps.

* How can I export the data? Currently under development

* Do I have to enter data online? In this web app yes. But after all the core features in web app finish, I'll make the mobile app, so user can input the data offline.

* Can I import data? Currently not possible

* Why don't you have a "FAQ" or "About" page? On progress creating it.

Any informations about Travees, you can see at its blog
[http://blog.travees.co](http://blog.travees.co)

Thanks.

